# She told you to go home



## q_006

How would you translate that in Japanese? If possible in kana and romaji please.


----------



## Demurral

I would say: (kanojo-wa) (anata-ga) kaeru you ni iimashita.

（彼女は）（あなたが）帰るように言いました。　かのじょはあなたがかえるようにいいました。

Hope it helps but... wait for native opinions. ^^


----------



## uchi.m

_<Her name> wa "uchi e kaerina" tte._

<Her name>は「うちへかえりな」って。


----------



## lammn

uchi.m said:


> _<Her name> wa "uchi e kaerina" tte._
> 
> <Her name>は「うちへかえりな」って。


 
Sorry, I don't understand the "kaerina" part there.
What form of conjugation is it exactly?


----------



## uchi.m

lammn said:


> Sorry, I don't understand the "kaerina" part there.
> What form of conjugation is it exactly?


It is likely the way a female would say _kaerinasai_.


----------



## lammn

Thanks, uchi! 

Is "kaerina" a casual way of speech?
Can it be applied to other verbs as well? eg. yamena, iina, kikina...?


----------



## uchi.m

lammn said:


> Is "kaerina" a casual way of speech?
> Can it apply to other verbs as well? eg. yamena, iina, kikina...?


----------



## lammn

I see. Thank you!


----------



## q_006

Thank you very much. I also would like to know how a native speaker would say it.

I came up with initially: Kanojo wa anata ga uchi ni iku o hanashita.

It seems I was a bit off.


----------



## uchi.m

q_006 said:


> I came up with initially: Kanojo wa anata ga uchi ni kaerinasai to iimashita.


Good try, but I'm afraid that it would sound a little bit verbose to Japanese ears.


----------



## q_006

uchi.m said:


> _<Her name> wa "uchi e kaerina" tte._
> 
> <Her name>は「うちへかえりな」って。



A few questions:

"She told you to go home" --> <Her name> wa uchi e kaerinatte.


Is <her name> = you or <her name> = she?
The anata ga and to iimashita is left out because it's already understood; correct?
Can you use "ni" instead of "e"?
Native speakers please chime in as well


----------



## Aoyama

Saying in English : "she told you to go home" can be rendered in a few different ways in Japanese, depending on the degree of "imperativeness" you want to express :
- she told you " go home !" : uchi (he) kaete to (kanojo wa) iutta  (he =é)
- she told you that you'd better go home :  uchi (he) kaetara ho ga ii to (kanojo wa) iutta
- uchi he kaerina is also good, the ending -na being a "mild imperative" like "and if you went back home ?"
- also : "kaetara (doo) ?", short and simple = "what about going back home ?".


----------



## q_006

so "e" and "kanojo wa" can be left out. 
also could you do this: "uchi (e) kaete *yo* to (kanojo wa) iutta" ? (yo = !)


----------



## Aoyama

> "uchi (e) kaete yo to (kanojo wa) iutta"


Yes. Here as a moderate imperative like " go home, really" ...


----------



## q_006

I am confused about three (last questions, really) things.
You have "uchi....." "kanojo wa". It could just be the books i've read but how come the subject (topic) doesn't come first (as in: "kanojo wa uchi .....")? What's the difference between "e" and "ni"? Lastly, leaving out the particle doesn't change the meaning of the sentence?

Doumo arigatou gozaimasu, mina-san!


----------



## Aoyama

You can permute (as often) the subject in Japanese.
Basically : uchi e = towards home, "to home" // uchi ni : "in home", at home
uchi e kaeru : go (back) home , uchi ni iru/nokoru : be home, stay home


----------

